# What are you reading right now?



## GeekDavid (Oct 1, 2013)

Since we're all writers, we should also all be readers, right?

So, what are you reading right now?


----------



## Ireth (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm currently in the midst of Jenny Nimmo's _Snow Spider Trilogy_, which I found at a thrift store a few months ago. It's a YA fantasy with a lot of Welsh myth and things in it, so pretty much just my cup of tea. ^^


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 1, 2013)

The Legend of Eli Monpress... Book 2... quite enjoying it actually. Unusual magic system as well.


----------



## GeekDavid (Oct 1, 2013)

Butterfly said:


> The Legend of Eli Monpress... Book 2... quite enjoying it actually. Unusual magic system as well.



Looks interesting. I just added it to my Amazon Wish List (which doubles as my "want to read" list).


----------



## ThinkerX (Oct 1, 2013)

Oddly, I've no dedicated fiction work I'm reading at the moment.  Closest is reading not quite random passages from Eriksons and Esselmonts 'Malazan' series.

As pointed out on another thread, I was highly unthrilled with Elizibeth Moon's latest addition to the 'Paladin's Legacy' series.

In odd moments, I am doggedly working my way through two nonfictional books possibly relevant to some folks on this forum:

Baggots 'Farewell to Reality';

 and Cleggs ' Extra Sensory'

The former goes to some lengths to point out that much of what put forth as 'fact' about how the universe works is in reality mere mathematical theory, utterly devoid of ANY supporting evidence.  Includes things like 'string theory'.  A comment that sticks in mind is 'They're not even wrong,' refering to supporters of such exotics.  It is enough for me to wonder if the current concept of the cosmos might be viewed in the same light as the Ptolmaec system (sun revolves around the earth, stars are lights fixed in a crystal sphere) in a few hundred more years.  Basically, he's pointing out there are major gaps in understanding here - not just little things, but issues which if resolved...well, the result might be technologies literally beyond our current comprehension (thats my take, not his).  

The second is a true rarity in present day PSI books - a work that strives very hard to be neutral and openminded, while insisting on science.  No blanket denials of PSI...but no blindly accepting the claims of mediums and psychics either.  The author holds forth on investigative techniques, alternative explanations for PSI phenomena, and ways in which at least some PSI phenomena *could* work without breaking the laws of physics.  Along the way, he concludes that certain PSI phenomena are truly worthy of further investigation, but also condemns most current methods of investigation at a fundamental level.


----------



## druidofwinter (Oct 1, 2013)

1. Dragon Champion by E.E. Night
2. Steelheart by Brandon Sanderson 
3. The Voyage of the Jerle Shannara by Terry Brooks (Paused indefinitely due to apathy)
4. The Blue Sword by Robin Mckinley (Paused indefinitely due to apathy) 

And lots of books on writing.


----------



## GeekDavid (Oct 1, 2013)

druidofwinter said:


> 1. Dragon Champion by E.E. Night
> 2. Steelheart by Brandon Sanderson
> 3. The Voyage of the Jerle Shannara by Terry Brooks (Paused indefinitely due to apathy)
> 4. The Blue Sword by Robin Mckinley (Paused indefinitely due to apathy)
> ...



I loved the Jerle Shannara trilogy.


----------



## Jabrosky (Oct 1, 2013)

Graham McNeill's _Heldenhammer_, which was written for the Warhammer universe. All I can really say is that so far it's pretty good entertainment if you like barbarian warriors kicking butt, which I do. Not a big fan of the stereotypically evil orcs though.

That said, I am truthfully getting rather jaded with reading fiction in general. I like writing my own fiction, but more often than not I find myself underwhelmed with other people's work. I guess I find my own little imaginary worlds much more compelling than those of other writers, whatever may be said of their technical proficiency. It seems that nowadays I read more often to study different writing styles than for my own pleasure. It doesn't help that I suffer from a short attention span either.


----------



## Philip Overby (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm reading the first Riyria book by Michael J. Sullivan at the moment. I can never just read only one thing it seems, so I'm also reading _Memories of Ice_ by Steven Erikson.

I also tend to read lots of samples as I go along to see what things I may be interested in later. _Stormdancer_ by Jay Kristoff is something I'll be looking into later.


----------



## Lawfire (Oct 2, 2013)

Phil the Drill said:


> I'm reading the first Riyria book by Michael J. Sullivan at the moment.



I just started _Theft of Swords_, as well. I have only read the first scene, but I'm liking it so far.


----------



## GeekDavid (Oct 2, 2013)

Phil the Drill said:


> I'm reading the first Riyria book by Michael J. Sullivan at the moment.



I read the first couple of books, but lost interest soon after that.


----------



## Sanctified (Oct 5, 2013)

Iain M. Banks, "Use of Weapons"

Robert Thurston's "Legend of the Jade Phoenix"

The latter is a Battletech trilogy. Why the hell would I ever read something like that? Well, I read the first book as a kid and always wondered what happened to the protagonist. Coming back to the series as an adult, I realize it's surprisingly good, it's definitely not for kids, and Battletech is brimming with great ideas that can be borrowed for science fiction stories. The concept of "lostech" in particular really sets my imagination wild, and I think it's something that could be useful in a fantasy series as well.


----------



## CupofJoe (Oct 7, 2013)

"The Two Towers" by JRR Tolkien.
I'm rereading it for the first time in twenty years and realising how much I'd forgotten or had remembered wrongly from listening to the BBC Radio Plays and watching the Movies in the mean time.
and I'm reading the "The Qur'an". I was given a new translation and it seems rude not to read a gift.


----------



## Writeking (Oct 7, 2013)

I am reading 'The Dragonbone Chair' by Tad Williams.


----------



## GeekDavid (Oct 7, 2013)

Writeking said:


> I am reading 'The Dragonbone Chair' by Tad Williams.



I've seen that so often in bookstores, and thought about it, but still haven't picked it up.

I still need to finish his Otherland series... I think he just got way too carried away with creating new worlds and lost track of the story.


----------



## writeshiek33 (Jan 21, 2015)

reading and reviengthe feast by our very own farmer brown


----------



## Jabrosky (Jan 21, 2015)

_Griots: Sisters of the Spear_, edited by Milton Davis and Charles R. Saunders. It's an anthology all about African warrior chicks, so it's obviously right up my alley.


----------



## seth.omorrow (Jan 29, 2015)

Almost finished "The Strain" by Guillermo Del Toro and Chuck Hogan. Part way through "A Game of Thrones," reading for the third time. Recently finished "Slaughterhouse-Five."


----------



## Stephyn Blackwood (Mar 21, 2015)

Just finishing up  Joe Abercrombie's 'Red Country' (As some people may have noticed, I post about him a lot, cause I love his work to bits) Really nice Dark Fantasy, Dark Humour, and pretty grim stuff.


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm slogging my way through the Drawing of Three by King. But that has been bogged down by school work and my general difficulty with King's books in general. I just requested The Autumn Republic by Brian McClellan. I've read his other two books and enjoyed them thoroughly. This does not include the non-fiction stuff I have to slog through for school.


----------



## 2WayParadox (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm about to start on watership down


----------



## Velka (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm halfway through The Palace Job: pure fun, black female MC, interesting merry band of misfits (e.g., a horny shapeshifting unicorn, a death priestess with a sentient war-hammer), and it's written by a lead Bioware writer (/fangirls everywhere).

Reminds me quite a bit of The Gentleman Bastards. Looking forward to the next book in the series (Rogues of the Republic) already, and Patrick Weekes just tweeted he finished the first draft of another novel!


----------

